# Coupling Accucraft to Bachmann (1:20.2)



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

I bought a set of 1:20 scale Accucraft Jackson Sharp cars. I would like to couple my Bachmann Spectrum (1:20) caboose to the back of the passenger cars but as you know they will not couple. The Accucraft uses body mounded couplers and the Bachmann uses truck mounted couplers. I don't change the order of the cars, so I will only need to modify one J&S car to couple with the Bachmann. 

I assume that I should convert both to Kadee couplers but I want to make sure this is the right solution. I’m OK with keeping the Accucraft a body mounted coupler and the Bachmann a truck mount. If you agree this is the right decision, what should I order? I called kadee and they couldn’t tell me. They wanted me to send photos. I would like to think that there are others here that have ran into this problem.

Thanks 
Ed


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed: 

Are you sure it is a spectrum caboose? All of my spectrum cars and engines came with body mounted knuckle couplers. I just checked my caboose and there is no way to truck mount couplers on the trucks.

I couple my spectrum cars and engines to Accucraft engines and cars (both freight and passenger) without any problems. 

How many axles are there on your caboose? I just went to the Bachmann site. A better question should have be is the cupola centered on the roof, or is it closer to one end than the other. Their Big Hauler caboose shows the cupola in the center of the roof and the coupler mounted on the truck. The spectrum cabooses all have the cupola closer to the end and have body mounted couplers.

Bachmann catalog (cabooses) 

Kadee # 831 is a step up coupler that mounts directly on the truck mount tongue. All you have to do is cut of the button on the end of the tongue. That should mate with the Accucraft body mounted couplers.

Chuck

PS Another question. If this is a spectrum caboose did you get it new or used? It is possible that if you bought it used that the original owner may have switched out the trucks and put a different pair on. If that is the case you should be able to put a Kadee #830 directly in the case that is already there.


----------



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

I have the Bachmann 1:20.3 Long Caboose - Unlettered - Oxide Red and the cupola is towards the end as in the picture. I bought the Bachmann because I wanted an unlettered version and I couldn’t find an Accucraft unlettered.

Perhaps I was in error as to where the couplers attach on the Bachmann. I will check when I get home. This is my first experience using couplers. All my other cars use hook and loop. I decided that once I started converting to 1:20.3, I would start using couplers. The Accucraft cars coupled together without a problem but that might be because I expected them to. Perhaps I just didn’t try hard enough to get the Bachmann to couple with the Accucraft. I was perhaps being too timid having never used couplers before.

I’ll let you know my results.

Thanks Ed


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed: It has been a while since I have looked in my Spectrum caboose boxes, but as I recall they came with two pair of couplers. One pair had a straight shank (this would couple directly with the Accucraft), the other is a drop down shank that will mate with truck mounted couplers. Check your box for a package of couplers. If they are not there the 830s will work. Chuck


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Ed 

The Bachmann Sprectrum Caboose and Accucraft cars will couple together just fine. Best is to close the knunkle of the bachmann first. 

I am confused by your post as all sprectrum cars use body mounted couplers. If you have a truck mounted coupler it is not a sprectrum. 

As delivered from the factory the couplers are the high type. A low height set of couplers is in the package. 

Over time we have converted all our Accucraft and Bachmann cars to Kadee. 

Stan Ames


----------



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

You guys were right as usual. My Bachmann did have a body mount coupler. Second it did couple with the Accucraft as soon as I moved the switch on the Accucraft coupler. I thought I could just push them together but setting the coupler on the Accucraft did the trick.

Thanks thanks thanks thanks.......


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

It's truly amazing to me that Bachmann puts so much money and effort into tooling and accuracy, only to hang crude metal cubes on there in the general outline of a coupler. I've used both for a few years and I've had no troulble with Accucraft couplers. I don't want to use the Kadees, so the only choice is to adapt the Accucrafts to the Bachmann models. I haven't quite managed to do that yet... 

Robert


----------

